# Anyone suffer from seasonal allergies? How to deal...



## user79 (Jun 2, 2007)

My seasonal allergies (hayfever) have come back with a real severity. I've been an allergenic person since my childhood, but over the years it has waned. But now it's come back really strong and I feel like shit.

Basically, I wake up every morning with my eyes stuck shut because of swelling and omitted eye fluids during the night. My eyes are covered in crusty gunk, which I first have to wash away. Then I have to blow my nose like 3 times.

I take an anti-histamine and put in eyedrops, which helps a little. But mainly the itching and watery eyes remains all day. I'm getting really frustrated. The skin around my eyes is already raw and painful. At night I have to apply cortisone cream and vaseline on the lids to help them recover. But it just keeps coming back.

Has anyone had their seasonal allergies treated effectively? This is really having a huge negative impact on my day to day life. I haven't been able to wear eye makeup in weeks. I look and feel like shit. My skin feels so irritated.

I heard from a work colleague that he got some kind of an injection to treat allergies that lasts for about 6 months. Anyone know anything more about that? What actually works? I'm taking Zyrtec and some kind of eyedrops prescriped from my allergy specialist doctor, but it's not having a whole lot of effect especially for the eye problem.

Please share your experiences if you suffer from hayfever, and effective remedies. If anyone know anything more about this shot you can get, please share.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 2, 2007)

I have all sorts of allergies and used to get injections to help me cope with them and build a tolerance.

I still suffer from seasonal allergies from time to time. I go to allergist who prescribes prescription eye drops and some sort of prescription anti-histamine. Sometimes, though, just plain Benadryl works. I suggest talking to your allergist. It took a while for me to get the proper drops.

If you wear contacts, you should talk to your optometrist about how to clean them, since some of the cleaners aren't as potent as others. I use this stuff that is basically an acid. The case has a metal piece in the bottom that neutralizes the acid. I was told this cleaner is better for those with allergies.


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 3, 2007)

I have allergies since 5-6 years, that's hayfever too. It began suddenly without any allergic history. I have awful itching sensations in the eye area and in the palate, constant sneezes, sometimes I feel like I have mixomatosis and it's just a pain in the arse... 
I didn't do any specific treatments but as it's getting worse every year, I might go to the doctor to see what works. I don't know about injections, I just take some anti-histamine like Aerius, my step-mother gave me that during a violent allergie attack and it was very effective but it's only available on prescription. I tried something called Reactine but that one doesn't work at all, an ignorant chemist gave me that 2 weeks ago and it's just rubbish


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 3, 2007)

my brothler has terrible allergies for most of his childhood. It use to get so bad all he would do is sneeze and be miserable all day long. He finally went for needles every week or every other week and that helped ALOT!!! He hasn't gone for a while because his allergies actually have gotten better and he doesnt need them anymore!!!  I would definitely look into some type of injection. They would be the quickest way to get the problem solved. Sorry that you feel so miserable and I hope you figure things out hun! HTH!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 3, 2007)

I've had allergies since I was a young kid. I've heard about the shots too but have opted out of having them because I always seem to get the adverse reaction. I'm pretty much allergic to anything fluffy and cute (You don't want to be around horses), or anything that has some green (many trees, many plants, and of course the grass). I'm currently taking eyedrops and nasonex (i think thats what it's called) which is a spray for you nose (which I hate but it works). That and I've learned not to touch my skin and scratch (I get hives, how fun) and keep things away from my face; drinking lots of water and keeping myself healthy. I find that as soon as I start to get sick my body just gives up because it has two things attacking it. Teas are natural antihistamines too, I usually drink one cup a day (don't want liver poisioning) and it seems to help. At the very least the tea bags are great on you eyes. I hope you find something that helps.


----------



## jenii (Jun 3, 2007)

I get seasonal allergies bad, too. My main problem is itchy throat. Drives me MAD.

Anyway, when I was younger I used to get allergy shots every week, and honestly, that helped a lot. I'm thinking I need to start doing that again, because as it is, I can barely even sleep because my allergies will wake me up in the middle of the night.

So, yeah. Definitely look into getting allergy shots. It's a pain in the butt to go once a week and get them, but your hayfever will be practically nonexistant as a result.


----------



## tunisia_x (Jun 7, 2007)

My friend, You can get a seasonal allergy shot. Sometimes once a month is necessary. Right now the Red Bud's are blooming and can make many people real sick. See your doctor in the meantime try mucinex dm. It really helps clear things up.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2007)

My friend swears this has helped clear up his allergies and that it really isn't that uncomfortable or gross at it seems.

Netti pots!

http://www.videosift.com/story.php?id=45998


----------



## redambition (Jun 10, 2007)

gah - i know how you feel. i am allergic to the world.

i have hayfever, asthma and sensitive skin (so i get dermatitis for little to no reason)... the holy trinity of allergies, according to my doctor. i also seem to have developed an allergy to cats (WAAAAAH... i love kitties.)

i find good old chamomile water or rose water spritzed on my face does wonders for helping to relieve itchy eyes temporarily. if you wear contacts, take them out and wear glasses instead. (this also does wonders for me). like someone mentioned - drinking lots of water can also help. antihistamines can cause your eyes and nose to dry up a bit, which can lead to discomfort, so keep that water intake up.

also not always possible, but lying down for a while with your eyes shut and a cool compress over them can help immensely. 

manuka essential oil is also meant to be antihistamine (useful in an oil burner, i wouldn't recommend using it in a face massage blend without proper advice from a trained aromatherapist), but i find it makes me feel a bit sniffly and i can't abide the smell a lot of the time. i have to mix it with neroli oil to be able to use it. if it works for you - go for it.


----------



## june19th (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sorry you're feeling like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've had allergies as well, for as long as I can remember. I've tried several meds in the past, but I try to stay away from it. I just prefer not to. In all honesty, whats helped me the most is my diet (going vegan). At first I didn't expect my alergies to change from my diet at all, but it suprisingly did. I noticed right away. I still have watery/itchy eyes somtimes, espeically during spring/summer months, but it's not all the time and nothing like before. For my nose (I used to blow my nose all day until my face was sore, uh) I now use a nasal bidet and that also helps quite a bit. Some days are sneezier than others still, but it has improved! Of course I realize this may not work for everyone, just wanted to share. Hope you remedy this soon, hun!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

i get bad sinus infections from the weather changing; it gets really bad when the weather goes from being either really cold or average, to really hot and humid...i'm just no good to anyone when that happens, because it goes from a sinus infection to a cold and sometimes an ear infection as well...i'm usually down for about a week.

this summer's supposed to be really hot, i guess hotter than last summer so my sinuses are really gonna be out of whack.


----------

